# Bailey and Dudley w/ mohawks



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahah that is freaking awesome!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How silly! I love their hair 

As a fellow doggy hair-dyer, how do you dye their hair, and what with? (I use food coloring, but haven't perfected the "getting it on" process yet)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I used crayola bright and bold sidewalk chalk. There was an article in Groomer to Groomer last month on it. You basically soak the chalk in warm water and use it to "paint" the hair. Then you brush and dry to set the color. It does fade pretty quickly, but it's much easier and less messy than Manic Panic. I've used the Manic Panic (basically a vegetable dye) and got good results, but it has to develop for 20 minutes minumum an stains the tub, your skin, clothes, etc. The pink also took forever to fade/grow out. I have some pics of Bailey in Manic Panic on my Myspace:http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=108514868&albumID=1532226&imageID=42514961


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Ah, ok.... I'll have to try that out, thank you! We're currently doing the food coloring mixed with a little water... and I have a baby toothbrush that I just use to brush it into his mohawk. He could care less and lays down in my lap the entire time. (We went green this afternoon, actually!  )


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Harley Chik, first of all I love your avatar, lol funny. Second I love the pictures and I am glad to hear that I am not the only person who's use manic panic in the red family and had it hang around forever. Red and pink just don't fade from Jazz's coat at all, it always has to be clipped out. Drives me crazy since pink is the color I would be likely to use most often. 

Spencer
You can also use artist's chalk to color hair. I haven't tried those yet, only the sidewalk chalk so far, but according to the magazine it said the artist chalk came in more colors than the sidewalk chalk? Crayola markers work kind of well as too and thus far have come out quickly and haven't rubbed off on anything. We did one of Jazz's red white and blue looks with them. The veteran's day one, her pom poms were blue.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know about for dogs, but for me, I use Special Effects hair color. I used to use Manic Panic, but it is messier and fades faster. Special Effects is just as gentle and works a lot better!

Check it out:
http://www.amphigory.com/special_effects_hairdye.html

I use blood red (at the moment) but have used Deep Purple and Wildflower in the past. Love the stuff.
I think my friend (who is my stylist) and I are going to try some on Flip next time I am due for a touch up.
I will let you know how it worked.

Here is me with blood red:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Wonder Pup - How do you do the markers? It seems like a brilliant idea with the markers... if I can figure out the right system for the tiny stinker. I went and looked at the pictures and all of her coloring looks really good!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments! Wonder, have you tried the color from Sally's, Beyond the Zone. I've used it on my own hair and didn't like it b/c it didn't turn out or last, but the pink might be worth trying on Jazz? I never thought of using markers, but that would probably work better than regular sidewalk chalk. Unless you were going for a pastel look, of course. I had read the article, but was going to use manic panic, until I noticed the bright and bold chalk on sale. I figured why not, and it luckily turn out well. It has come out by now though. Dudley's, which wasn't that noticeable to begin with, came out on it's own. Bailey was very light and then I bathed him last night.


----------

